# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  لبس السواد .. هل له أصل شرعي ؟

## زبيدة 5

أرجو أن تتحفونا برأي مستفيض شرعا في لبس الأسود للنساء 
وهل عندما حث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على لبس البياض استثنى النساء
لا أريد تحاملا ولا تحايلا ، نتمنى أن يوفق من يأتينا برأي شرعي في ذلك وله أفضل الجزاء
ملحوظة : هناك سجال كبير في هذه المسألة خارج السعودية لأن الأسود شعار اليهود والنصارى يلبسونه في حفلاتهم ويكفنون فيه موتاهم ولا ينتمي عبدة الشيطان إلى محفلهم إلا بعد تقديسه .

----------


## مروة عاشور

ما حكم لبس السواد للنساء، وما معنى قول أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها في الخبر: (… وكأن على رؤوسهن الغربان)؟ 
يجوز للنساء لبس السواد وغيره مما ليس فيه تشبه بالرجال، وأما قول عائشة رضي الله عنها: (… كأن على رؤوسهن الغربان) فهو ثناء منها على النساء المسلمات، بامتثالهن أمر الحجاب، وهو يوحي بأن ذلك اللباس أسود اللون.

وبالله التوفيق ، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.

اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث والإفتاء 

____________

ما حكم لبس الثوب الأبيض بالنسبة للنساء، هل هو حرام أم حلال؟ 

الأبيض للنساء لا ينبغي لبسه؛ لأنه فيه تشبه بالرجال؛ لأن الغالب على الرجال لبس الأبيض, فتعاطيها الأبيض فيه نوع مشابهة للرجال, فالذي ينبغي ترك ذلك إلا إذا جعل فيه ما يخصه بالنساء من خياطة خاصة, وتفصيل خاص شيء يبعده عن مشابهة الرجال فلا حرج, أما كونه على زيّ الرجال فلا يجوز لما فيه من التشبه.

الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز- رحمه الله

_____________

وهذه أجزاء متفرقة من بحث قيم حول ما يستحب وما يكره من الألوان في الألبسة..

لا بد لنا من تقرير أمر مهم وهو أن الأصل في ألوان اللباس الذي يلبسه الرجال والنساء الإباحة إلا إذا ورد النص الشرعي بالنهي عن لون معين بالنسبة للرجل أو المرأة . 

وقد جاءت نصوص الشريعة بلبس ألوان معينة وبالنهي عن ألوان معينة فمن ذلك ما يلي : 

اللون الأسود : عن أم خالد بنت خالد أنها قالت : أُتي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بثياب فيها خميصة سوداء صغيرة فقال : من ترون أن نكسو هذه ؟ فسكت القوم . فقال ائتُوني بأم خالد فأتي بها تُحمل فأخذ الخميصة بيده فألبسها وقال : أبلي وأخلقي . وكان فيها علم أخضر أو أصفر فقال يا أم خالد هذا سناه ، وسناه بالحبشية . 

رواه البخاري 

ومعنى أبلي وأخلقي هو دعاء بطول البقاء للمخاطب أي : أنها تطول حياتها حتى يبلى الثوب ويخلَق .

....

فاللون الأسود مباح للنساء والرجال على حد سواء . ومن البدع الباطلة المتعلّقة بهذا اللون : تعمّد لبسه عند المصائب وفيه تشبّه بالنّصارى أيضا ، قال الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين (فتاوى إسلامية 3/313) : لبس السواد عند المصائب شعار باطل لا أصل له والإنسان عند المصيبة ينبغي أن يفعل ما جاء به الشرع فيقول : إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي واخلف لي خيرا منها . لأنه إذا قال ذلك بإيمان واحتساب فإن الله يأجره على ذلك ويبدله بخير منها .ا.هـ. وقال أيضا : تخصيص لباس معين للتعزية من البدع فيما نرى ولأنه قد ينبئ عن تسخط الإنسان على قدر الله ...ا.هـ.

http://islamqa.com/ar/ref/2943

----------


## زبيدة 5

الفاضلة التوحيد : جزيت خيرا على ماتفضلت به وأسأل الله تعالى أن يجعل جهدك في ميزان حسناتك .
نحن عندنا فتنة كبيرة لأن هذا السواد نشاز في بيئتنا ولا يعرف الرجال عندنا بلبس لون معين خاص .
ثانيا : قرأت أن سبب كسوة بعض النساء اللون الأسود هو أن اليهود  كانوا هم الصناع والتجار وكانوا يصنعون الأكسية السود .
واليهود يحبون الأسود حبا كبيرا ويخفي الأحبار الآن في الهيكل اللباس الأبيض الذي سيلبسونه عند نزول المسيح المزعوم ولي بحث في الموضوع .
قلت :
يجوز للنساء لبس السواد وغيره مما ليس فيه تشبه بالرجال، وأما قول عائشة رضي الله عنها: (… كأن على رؤوسهن الغربان) فهو ثناء منها على النساء المسلمات، بامتثالهن أمر الحجاب، وهو يوحي بأن ذلك اللباس أسود اللون.

هل هو ثناء أم مجرد وصف وهل ثناء عائشة الصديقة رضي الله عنها على جهة الإمتتثال والوجوب ؟ أم هل استندت رضي الله عنها إلى نص شرعي ؟
ذكر الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله أن النساء لبسن الألوان في كتابه جلباب المرأة المسلمة .



قلت :فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم  ائتُوني بأم خالد فأتي بها تُحمل فأخذ الخميصة بيده فألبسها وقال : أبلي وأخلقي . وكان فيها علم أخضر أو أصفر

هل هذا فيه دليل جواز لبس ساتر وفيه ألوان مخالفة كالأخضر والأصفر لأنني رأيت زيارة للشيخ العريفي لبعض المتاجر في الرياض يستنكر على بعض العبايات بعض النقوش ، هل استند إلى نص شرعي في ذلك لم يذكر .

عموما أختي فأشكرك وأتمنى أن نتعمق في هذا البحث حتى نصل إلى نتيجة لأن عندنا فتنة بسبب فرض لباس السعودية الأسود الذي يخالف عرفنا بدرجة 180 درجة و صار لدينا لباس شهرة يميز المرأة عن بنات بلدها اعتقادا أنه واجب بشكله ولونه وإلا دخلت المرأة النار ، ونحب أن نعرف هل له أصل معتبر في الشرع حتى ننقاد إليه .

----------


## زبيدة 5

قرأت هذا الموضوع في الموقع :

     بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كلمة في حكم لبس الثياب الملونة للنساء
(الكلمة السابعة من رسالتي:أربعون كلمة في لباس المرأة المسلمة وزينتها)


كتبه أبو عبد الله طارق بن عبد الرحمن الحمودي

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله , وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله, وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله أما بعد:
فإن كثيرا من الفاضلات يعتقدن أنه يتعين على المرأة لبس الأسود من الثياب عند خروجها, وهو خطأ,ولعلهن أتين من تقليد بعض الدعاة والطلبة, وتفرع عن ذلك إقدامهن على الإنكار على إخواتهن ممن يرين جواز لبس الملون, وهن إن شاء الله معذورات إن كن يقصدن عند الإنكار النصيحة دون تعيير أو شدة. فقد صح أن النساء في زمن النبي  وبعد زمنه كن يلبسن الثياب الملونة بغير السواد. 
*قال شيخ شيخنا الألباني رحمه الله : ( اِعلم أنه ليس من الزينة في شيء أن يكون ثوب المرأة الذي تلتحف به ملونا بلون غير البياض أو السواد كما يتوهم بعض النساء الملتزمات وذلك لأمرين : 
الأول : قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (طيب النساء ما ظهر لونه وخفي ريحه) .وهو مخرج في مختصر الشمائل (ص 188 ) 
والآخر : جريان العمل من نساء الصحابة على ذلك وأسوق هنا بعض الآثار الثابتة في ذلك مما رواه الحافظ ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف (8 / 371 - 372) : 
* عن إبراهيم وهو النخعي (أنه كان يدخل مع علقمة والأسود على أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيراهن في اللحف الحمر) . 
* وعن ابن أبي مليكة قال : (رأيت على أم سلمة درعا وملحفة مصبغتين بالعصفر ). 
* وعن القاسم بن محمد بن أبي بكر الصديق (أن عائشة كانت تلبس الثياب المعصفرة وهي محرمة) .وفي رواية عن القاسم : (أن عائشة كانت تلبس الثياب الموردة بالعصفر وهي محرمة ). 
* وعن هشام عن فاطمة بنت المنذر ( أن أسماء كانت تلبس المعصفر وهي محرمة ). 
* وعن سعيد بن جبير : (أنه رأى بعض أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم تطوف بالبيت وعليها ثياب معصفرة ) انتهى كلامه رحمه الله في الجلباب.وقد أورد صديق حسن خان حديث (وطيب النساء ما ظهر لونه وخفي ريحه) في حسن الأسوة (460) تحت باب ما ورد في ألوان الثياب للنساء!
قلت : العصفر نبات صيفي من الفصيلة المركبة أنبوبية الزهر, يستعمل زهره تابلا ويستخرج منه صبغ أحمر يصبغ به الحرير ونحوه كما في المعجم الوسيط (2/ 605).
وروى البخاري ( 1539)عن ابن جريج أخبرنا قال: أخبرني عطاء إذ منع بن هشام النساء الطواف مع الرجال قال: كيف يمنعهن وقد طاف نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع الرجال؟ قلت: أبعد الحجاب أو قبل؟ قال إي لعمري لقد أدركته بعد الحجاب. قلت: كيف يخالطن الرجال؟ قال: لم يكن يخالطن. كانت عائشة رضي الله عنها تطوف حجرة من الرجال لا تخالطهم. فقالت امرأة : انطلقي نستلم يا أم المؤمنين. قالت: عنك وأبت وكن يخرجن متنكرات بالليل فيطفن مع الرجال, ولكنهن كن إذا دخلن البيت قمن حتى يدخلن وأخرج الرجال, وكنت آتي عائشة أنا وعبيد بن عمير وهي مجاورة في جوف ثبير. قلت وما حجابها؟ قال: هي في قبة تركية لها غشاء, وما بيننا وبينها غير ذلك. ورأيت عليها درعا موردا)
*وروى حنبل في مناسكه – كما في الفروع لابن مفلح (3/330) - حدثنا أبو عبد الله(يعني الإمام أحمد)حدثنا روح حدثنا حماد عن أيوب عن عائشة بنت سعد قالت : (كن أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يحرمن في المعصفرات) وصحح إسناده شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في شرح العمدة (3/96)
*وروى أبو داود (4066) وابن ماجه (3603)عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده قال : (هبطنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من ثنية فالتفت إلي وعلي ريطة مضرجة بالعصفر فقال: ما هذه الريطة عليك؟ فعرفت ما كره فأتيت أهلي وهم يسجرون تنورا لهم فقذفتها فيه ثم أتيته من الغد فقال: يا عبد الله ما فعلت الريطة؟ فأخبرته فقال: ألا كسوتها بعض أهلك فإنه لا بأس به للنساء) ورواه أحمد(2/196) دون قوله: (فإنه لا بأس به للنساء) والحديث حسنه الشيخ الألباني في صحيح أبي داود.والريطة كما في لسان العرب الملاءة إذا كانت قطعة واحدة.
*وقال ابن سعد في الطبقات(1/78) أخبرنا حجاج بن نصير حدثنا علي بن المبارك قال حدثتنا أم شيبة قالت: رأيت على عائشة ثوبا معصفرا). 
*وقال : أخبرنا مسلم بن إبراهيم قال حدثتنا أم نصر قالت:(حدثتنا معاذة قالت: رأيت على عائشة ملحفا معصفرا).
* وقال: (أخبرنا حجاج بن نصير حدثنا أبو عامر الخزاز عن عبد الله بن أبي مليكة قال: رأيت على عائشة ثوبا مضرجا فقلت: وما المضرج؟ فقال: هذا الذي تسمونه المورد)
* وروى ابن أبي حاتم في العلل ومعرفة الرجال (2/197)حدثني أبي قال حدثنا يحيى بن آدم قال حدثنا أبو بكر يعني بن عبد الله النهشلي عن عبد العزيز بن رفيع قال : (رأيت عائشة وعليها درع مورد وهي محرمة)
*وروى أبو بكر أبي شيبة في المصنف (5/160/24748)والفسوي في المعرفة والتاريخ (2/113) عن يزيد بن هارون قال حدثنا إسماعيل عن أخته سكينة قالت: ( دخلت مع أبي على عائشة فرأيت عليها درعا أحمر وخمارا أسود)وفي رواية الفسوي (موردا) بدل (أحمر).
وإسماعيل هو ابن أبي خالد فإنني وجدت يزيد يهمله مرارا إذا روى عنه بخلاف غيره,وسكينة أخته مجهولة. ثم وجدت عند مسددا رواه عن يحيى عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد عن أخته كما في المطالب العالية (2293) فالحمد لله على الموافقة.وفي روايته أيضا أن ذلك كان يوم التروية وكانت عائشة محرمة.ورواه أيضا كما في المطالب (1194) عن خالد وابن سعد في الطبقات (8/494) عن محمد بن عبيد الطنافسي عنه عن أخته وأمه!
*ورواه ابن سعد في الطبقات (8/71)أخبرنا الفضل بن دكين حدثتنا حبيبة بنت عباد البارقية عن أمها قالت: (رأيت على عائشة درعا أحمر وخمارا أسود)
وحبيبة روى عنها أيضا وكيع عند ابن أبي شيبة ولم أجد من تكلم فيها بشيء فهي مجهولة الحال وأمها لم أعرفها.
والمقصود بالخمار هنا معناه اللغوي والمقصود به هنا الجلباب. ولا ينازع في هذا أحد.
وروى ابن سعد في الطبقات (8/73) أخبرنا مسلم بن إبراهيم حدثتنا أم نهار قالت حدثتنا أمينة قالت : (رأيت على عائشة ملحفة مورسة وخمارا جيشانيا إلى السواد) ومورسة أي مصبوغة بالورس وهو صبغ أصفر.والجيشاني كما في الأنساب للسمعاني (2/144) (بفتح الجيم وسكون الياء المنقوطة من تحتها بنقطتين وفتح الشين المعجمة وفي آخرها النون هذه النسبة إلى جيشان وهي من اليمن)قال الحموي في معجم البلدان (2/200): (كان ينزلها جيشان بن غيدان بن حجر فسميت به, وهي مدينة وكورة ينسب إليها الخمر السود قال عبيد:
عليهن جيشانية ذات أعسال
أي خطوط ووشي .وقال الكلبي وبها تعمل الأقداح الجيشانية وقيل جيشان ملاحة باليمن ,و جيشان أيضا خطة بمصر بالفسطاط ,وهذه الخطة اليوم خراب) والبيت لعَبيد بن الأبرص الأسدي الجاهلي من قصيدة له مطلعها: 
(أمن منزل عاف ومن رسم أطلال بكيت وهل يبكي من الشوق أمثالي)
ولفظ البيت : 
(فملنا ونازعنا الحديث أوانسا عليهن جيشانية ذات أغيال)
وأمينة مجهولة,وما أدري إن كانت أمينة,وأما نهار ففتشت عن ترجمتها في الليل والنهار وما وجدت شيئا سوى ما نقله ابن الجوزي في صفة الصفوة عن أم نهار العدوية وما أدري من هي. قال ( 4/ 390 و391):عن عتبة بن صالح الهلالي قال شهدت أعرابية بالجفر جفر بني عدي يقال لها أم نهار العدوية واقفة على قبر رجل ونحن ندفنه فقالت: أيها الناس إنكم من الله عزوجل في نعمة ستر ومن الناس بمحل تزكية فإياكم ومصاداة زخاريف الرخاء فإنها ليست من صفة الأطباء فأجلوا شماذير الغفلة عن قلوبكم وتأملوا أهل هذه العرصات الخرس والربوع الصموت وارجعوها صورا بوهمكم تتنسمون روح الحياة فنادوهم يسمعوا واسألوهم يخبروا فاحيوا بموتهم وتيقظوا لغفلاتهم وخذوا خوفكم من أمنهم وحذركم من غرورهم وانظروا بهم إلى أثر البلى في أجسامكم والخراب في مساكنكم وكيف حكم فيهم التراب إذ ولي الحكم فيهم فأبدلهم بالنطق خرسا وبالسمع صمما وبالحركات سكونا رحم الله امرءا أبصر فتدبر واتعظ فاعتبر وعمل ليوم الحساب وخشي وقت العقاب ثم قالت : 
الموت يفني و لايبقي على أحد ما أحسب الموت يبقي جدة الأبد
يا موت كم من كريم قد فجعت به من أقربيه ومن أهل ومن ولد , ثم قالت تغمدكم الله بالرحمة وبلغ بكم شرف الهمه)
وما نقلته إلا لما فيه من الموعظة.ومن غريب الألفاظ ولطيف العبارات.
وروى ابن سعد في الطبقات أيضا (8/70)أخبرنا يزيد بن هارون أخبرنا هشام بن حسان عن شمسية أنها دخلت على عائشة وعليها ثياب من هذه السيد الصفاق ودرع وخمار ونقبة وقد لونت بشيء من عصفر.
وروى في الطبقات أيضا (8/73) أخبرنا عبيد الله بن موسى أخبرنا أسامة بن زيد عن عبد الرحمن بن القاسم عن أمه قالت : (رأيت على عائشة ثيابا حمرا كأنها شرر وهي محرمة )
وروى في الطبقات أيضا (8/73) أخبرنا الفضل بن دكين حدثنا حميد بن عبد الله الأصم عن أمه قالت: ( رأيت على عائشة خمارا أسود جيشانيا )
وروى في الطبقات أيضا (8/487)أخبرنا يحيى بن عباد حدثنا يونس بن أبي إسحاق عن أمه العالية بنت أيفع بن شراحيل أنها حجت مع أم محبة فدخلتا على عائشة رضي الله عنها أم المؤمنين فسلمتا عليها وسألتاها وسمعتا منها قالت: ( ورأيت على عائشة درعا موردا وخمارا جيشانيا)
يحيى بن عباد هو الضبعي صدوق.والعالية مجهولة كما قال الدارقطني.وقول ابن عبد الهادي في تنقيح التحقيق (2/558): (قول الدارقطني في العالية أنها مجهولة لا يحتج بها فيه نظر).وقول ابن الجوزي في التحقيق (2/184) (قالوا العالية امرأة مجهولة فلا يقبل خبرها قلنا بل هي امرأة جليلة القدر معروفة ذكرها محمد بن سعد في كتاب الطبقات) غريب. قال ابن حزم في المحلى (9/49/دار الآفاق الجديدة): (امرأة أبي إسحاق مجهولة الحال لم يرو عنها أحد غير زوجها وولدها يونس على أن يونس قد ضعفه شعبة بأقبح التضعيف وضعفه يحيى القطان وأحمد بن حنبل جدا وقال فيه شعبة أما قال لكم :حدثنا ابن مسعود, والثاني أنه قد صح أنه مدلس) 
*وعن عبدة بن أبي لبابة عن عائشة أنها سئلت ما تلبس المحرمة فقالت من خزها وقزها وحريرها وعصفرها) نسبها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية لسعيد بن منصور وليس في المطبوع منه الذي بين أيدينا الجزء الخاص بالحج.
*وروى ابن أبي شيبة أيضا (3/143):عن نافع (أن نساء عبد الله بن عمر وبناته كن يلبسن الحلي والمعصفرات وهن محرمات)
*وقال في السيرة الحلبية (1/441)جاء في تفسير قوله تعالى (والذي جاء بالصدق وصدق به )أن الذي جاء بالصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والذي صدق به أبو بكر قال ولما سمعت خديجة مقالة أبي بكر خرجت وعليها خمار أحمر فقالت: (الحمدلله الذي هداك يابن أبي قحافة) ولم أجد القصة مسندة.والله أعلم.
*وروى معمر في الجامع عن قتادة أن عمر بن الخطاب رأى على رجل ثوبا معصفرا فقال: ( دعوا هذه البراقات للنساء) وقتادة مدلس.ورواه ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف (5/160)حدثنا ابن علية عن أيوب عن تميم الخزاعي قال حدثتنا عجوز قالت قال عمر: ( ذروا هذه البراقات للنساء) ورواه ابن عبد البر في الاستذكار (8/302)من طريقه لكن فيه (حدثتنا عجوز لنا قالت: كنت أرى ابن عمر إذا رأى على رجل ثوبا معصفرا ضربه وقال: ذروا هذه البراقات للنساء)
*ونقل ابن عبد البر في التمهيد (2/258) عن : (مالك رحمه الله أنه لم ير بلبس الثياب المزعفرة بأسا للنساء). 
* وقال في التمهيد أيضا (16/123): (وأما النساء فإن العلماء لا يختلفون في جواز لباسهن المعصفر المفدم والمورد والممشق .) وقال : (المفدم عند أهل اللغة المشبع حمرة, والمورد دونه في الحمرة كأنه والله أعلم مأخوذ من لون الورد)
*وقال ابن مفلح الحنبلي في الآداب الشرعية (3/489): (ولا بأس بلبس المزعفر والمعصفر والأحمر للنساء)
*وقال ابن حزم في المحلى (4/70) : (روينا أن أم الفضل بنت غيلان أرسلت إلى أنس بن مالك تسأله عن العصفر فقال أنس: لا بأس به للنساء ). وفي كتاب الورع للمروزي (ص188) عن التيمي عن أبي عثمان وليس بالهندي قال: (أرسلت أم الفضل بنت غيلان إلى أنس تسأل عن المعصفر وعن القلادة في عنق المرأة وعن الخضاب وعن النبيذ 
قال: فأرسل أنه يستحب للمرأة أن تعلق في عنقها شيئا في الصلاة ولو سير) ولم يذكر جواب أنس عن المعصفر والله أعلم.
*وروى أبو داود (1827)عن عبد الله بن عمر أنه : (سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى النساء في إحرامهن عن القفازين والنقاب وما مس الورس والزعفران من الثياب ولتلبس بعد ذلك ما أحبت من ألوان الثياب معصفرا أو خزا أو حليا أو سراويل أو قميصا أو خفا ).وقال الشيخ الألباني في صحيح أبي داود: (حسن صحيح) ومعنى ألوان الثياب (أنواع الثياب ) كما في رواية أخرى.
* وروى البخاري (5487/باب الثياب الخضر )عن عكرمة أن رفاعة طلق امرأته فتزوجها عبد الرحمن بن الزبير القرظي قالت عائشة وعليها خمار أخضر فشكت إليها وأرتها خضرة بجلدها فلما جاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والنساء ينصر بعضهن بعضا قالت عائشة: ( ما رأيت مثل ما يلقى المؤمنات لجلدها أشد خضرة من ثوبها).
وقول البخاري (باب الثياب الخضر) أي باب جواز لبس الثياب الخضر للرجال والنساء لإقرار النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم المرأة على لبسه.
*وأسند ابن منده – كما في الإصابة (7/583) - من طريق شريك عن عاصم عن أبي مجلز عن حقة بنت عمرو وكانت قد أدركت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصلت معه إلى القبلتين وكانت إذا أرادت أن تحرم قربت منها فلبست من ثيابها ما شاءت وفيها المعصفر.
*وروى ابن البختري (مجموع مصنفاته ص347) والبيهقي في السنن (5/89) عن ابن أبي مليكة أن عائشة كانت تلبس الثياب الموردة بالعصفر الخفيف وهي محرم
* وقال البخاري : (ولم تر عائشة بأسا بالحلي والثوب الأسود والمورد والخف للمرأة ) أي في الحج, والمورد ما صبغ على لون الورد.
*قال الحافظ في فتح الباري (3/406): (قوله (ولم تر عائشة بأسا بالحلي والثوب الأسود والمورد والخف للمرأة) وصله البيهقي من طريق بن باباه المكي أن امرأة سألت عائشة ما تلبس المرأة في إحرامها قالت عائشة تلبس من خزها وبزها وأصباغها وحليها وأما المورد والمراد ما صبغ على لون الورد)
*وروى أبو داود في المراسيل (ص157/رقم:159 )حدثنا محمد بن الصباح بن سفيان أخبرنا الوليد عن علي يعني ابن حوشب سمعت مكحولا يقول جاءت امرأة إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بثوب مشبع بعصفر فقالت: يا رسول الله أني أريد الحج فأحرم في هذا؟ قال: لك غيره؟ قالت: لا .قال: فأحرمي فيه)
*ولا يفوتني التنبيه إلى مشروعية لبس السواد للنساء, خلافا لمن يمنعه مطلقا.فقد روى عبد الرزاق في تفسيره عن أم سلمة رضي الله عنها قالت: (لما نزلت آية الحجاب، خرج نساء الأنصار كأن على رؤوسهن الغربان من السكينة، وعليهن أكسية سود يلبسنها). وروى البخاري عن أم خالد ري الله عنها قالت :( أتي النبي  بثياب فيها خميصة سوداء فقال : من ترون نكسو هذه الخميصة, فأسكت القوم , فقال : ائتوني بأم خالد , فأتي بي إلى النبي  فألبسنيها بيده).
*قال الشوكاني : (والحديث يدل على أنه يجوز للنساء لباس الثياب السود, ولا أعلم في ذلك خلافا ) هـ من نيل الأوطار (2/103)
* وعن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما قال : ( رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم علي ثوبين معصفرين,فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :إن هذه من ثياب الكفار...) .وفي لفظ للإمام مسلم : (أأمك أمرتك بهذا؟قلت: أغسلهما؟ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: بل أحرقهما ) 
*قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله تعالى : ( قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أأمك أمرتك بهذا؟ ) معناه أنَّ هذا من لباس النساء وزَيهِنَّ وأخلاقهنَّ ).
*وقد ورد ما يدل على النهي عن الحمرة, فقد روى أبو داود ( أن امرأة من بني أسد قالت : كنت يوما عند زينب امرأة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن نصبغ ثيابا لها بمغرة فبينا نحن كذلك إذ طلع علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلما رأى المغرة رجع فلما رأت ذلك زينب علمت أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد كره ما فعلت فأخذت فغسلت ثيابها ووارت كل حمرة, ثم إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجع فاطلع فلما لم ير شيئا دخل) . وضعفه الشيخ الألباني في ضعيف أبي داود (4071) وقد أورده صديق حسن خان في حسن الأسوة (ص460) في باب ما ورد في ألوان الثياب للنساء.
*وفي كتاب الورع للمروزي (ص173): ( سألت أبا عبد الله عن المرأة تلبس المصبوغ الأحمر فكرهه كراهة شديدة وقال: أما أن تريد الزينة فلا. وقال: إن أول من لبس الثياب الحمر آل قارون أو آل فرعون ثم قرأ (فخرج على قومه في زينته). [ القصص 79 ] قال: في ثياب حمر)
*قلت: هذا يخالف ما نقله عنه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في شرح العمدة ((4/370) والذي عنده أنه لا بأس بذلك للنساء. وأنه سئل عن المعصفر للنساء فلم ير به بأسا.والمعصفر أحد الأحمرين كما روى ابن سعد في الطبقات الكبرى (8/70)أخبرنا عبد الله بن مسلمة بن قعنب حدثنا عبد العزيز بن محمد عن عمرو بن أبي عمرو قال سألت القاسم بن محمد قلت إن ناسا يزعمون أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن الأحمرين العصفر والذهب فقال: كذبوا والله لقد رأيت عائشة تلبس المعصفرات وتلبس خواتم الذهب.
وما نقله المروزي عن أحمد آنفا مخالف لما ثبت عن أمهات المؤمنين.والجوا   اختيار شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله تعالى في شرح العمدة (4/379) والله أعلم.
*وقال في رواية صالح –كما في شرح العمدة لابن تيمية(3/94) -: ( وتلبس المرأة المعصفر ولا تلبس ما فيه الورس)
وقد استدل بعض العلماء على منعهن من ذلك بما صح من أحاديث في النهي عن لبسه كما في صحيح مسلم وغيره.
*قال شيخ شيخنا الشنقيطي في أضواء البيان (5/76و77): (جمع بعض العلماء بين الأحاديث التي ذكرناها في صحيح مسلم الدالة على منع لبس المعصفر مطلقاً وبين حديث أبي داود المتقدم الدال على إباحته للنساء في الإحرام بأن أحاديث المنع إنما هي بالنسبة للرجال وحديث الجواز بالنسبة إلى النساء, فيكون ممنوعاً للرجال جائزاً للنساء وتتفق الأحاديث ,وممن اعتمد هذا الجمع الترمذي في سننه حيث قال باب ما جاء في كراهة المعصفر للرجال)
*وقال: (الظاهر بحسب الدليل أن المعصفر لا يحل لبسه للرجال ويحل للنساء لأن ظاهر أحاديث النهي عنه العموم وكونه من ثياب الكفار قرينة على التعميم إلا أن أحاديث النهي تخصص بالأحاديث المتقدمة المصرحة بجوازه للنساء)
*تنبيه
روى الطبراني في المعجم الكبير (18/148/317)عن يعقوب بن خالد بن نجيح البكري العبدي ثنا سعيد عن قتادة عن الحسن عن عمران بن حصين قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إياكم والحمرة فإنها أحب الزينة إلى الشيطان ) وفيه يعقوب بن خالد قال الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد (5/130): (لم أعرفه) وضعفه الألباني في الضعيفة (1717)
ورواه الطبراين في المعجم الأوسط (7708 ) حدثنا محمد بن عبد الرحمن ثنا عبد الحميد بن المستام ثنا مخلد بن يزيد عن بن جريج حدثني أبو بكر الهذلي عن الحسن عن رافع بن يزيد الثقفي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: إن الشيطان يحب الحمرة فأياكم والحمرة وكل ذي ثوب شهرة) وقال: لم يرو هذا الحديث عن ابن جريج إلا مخلد بن يزيد. وضعفه الشيخ الألباني في الضعيفة (1718)
وضعفه الحافظ في الفتح (10/305و306) وفي الإصابة (2/446) و(4/367) وأستنكر وصف الجوزقاني الحديث بالباطل. وقال : (فغايته أن المتن ضعيف أما حكمه عليه بالوضع فمردود)
وروى معمر في الجامع مصنف عبد الرزاق (11/78)عن رجل من الأشعريين عن رجل من أهل الشام يرفعه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( لايبيتن الرجل وحده في البيت وعليه مجاسد فإن إبليس أسرع شيء إلى الحمرة وإنهم يحبون الحمرة) والحديث ضعيف كما هو ظاهر.
وروى الديلمي عن عائشة مرفوعا: (احذروا الشهرتين : الصوف و الحمرة)وضعفه الألباني في الضعيفة (1999)
*تنبيه
ورد ما يدل على أفضلية ترك النساء لبس المعصفر. فقد روى ابن حبان عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالك (ويل للنساء من الأحمرين : الذهب و المعصفر) وصححه الشيخ الألباني في الصحيحة (339) قال الشيخ الألباني في الصحيحة بعد تخريجه للحديث رقم (338) ولفظه (كان يمنع أهله الحلية و الحرير و يقول : إن كنتم تحبون حلية الجنة و حريرها فلا تلبسوها في الدنيا): (الأولى بهن الرغبة عنه و عن الحلية مطلقا تشبيها بنسائه صلى الله عليه وسلم) . والله تعالى أعلم.
*فائدة
قال ضياء الدين ابن الأثير في المثل السائر (2/193): (من ألطف ما بلغني قول عبد الله بن سلام ,فإنه رأى على رجل ثوبا معصفرا فقال: لو أن ثوبك في تنور أهلك أو تحت قدرهم كان خيرا. فذهب الرجل فأحرقه, نظرا إلى حقيقة قول عبد الله, وظاهر مفهومه. وإنما أراد المجاز منه, وهو أنك لو صرفت ثمنه إلى دقيق تخبزه أو حطب تطبخ به كان خير. والمعنى متجاذب بين هذين الوجهين. فالرجل فهم منه الظاهر الحقيقي فمضى فأحرق ثوبه ومراد عبد الله غيره)

----------


## شريف شلبي

سبق فتح هذا الموضوع وأظن أن فيه مشاركات مفيدة
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=12016

----------


## زبيدة 5

الشيعة عندهم حديث فيه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رمى بثوب أسود إلى فاطمة رضي الله عنها وقال : هذا أفضل لك ونحن لا نقر بهذا ولا بد أن نتبين في ما نلزم به نساءنا ... نحن عندنا فتنة كبيرة وصارت لدينا طوائف من النساء يلبسن السواد من الرأس إلى أخمص القدمين حتى حقيبة اليد ويفهمن أن الله تعالى أمرهن بذلك ويتميزن عن المسلمات الأخريات في بلدهن ويشكل الأمر على السافرات فينفرن من هذه التشكيلة الجديدة التي لا أصل لها في شرعنا حسب ما فهمت وتقدم ، فإما أن نبينا الكريم استحب البياض في الحديث للرجال والنساء على السواء وترك مسألة الألوان مفتوحة حتى لا يتحول الإسلام إلى نظام الكشافة الذين يلزمون بلباس موحد وإما أنه خص به الرجال دون النساء وهو كذب عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وقديما قال شاعرهم : قل للمليحة في الخمار الأسود ... وهذه الأغاني الغزلية ابتلي بها فساق الأمة الذين اندسوا وأعلنوا إسلامهم ، فقد يكون هذا السواد لفعت به المرأة لا حقا ( العصر العباسي حسب ما قرأت ) وجعل موضة تعضده الأشعار والأغاني كما يحدث اليوم ... والله أعلم .


من خزعبلات الشيعة :

في الحدائق ج 2 ص 142 من طبع تبريز سنة 1316 هـ و ج 7 ص 118 من طبع النجف الاشرف سنة 1379 ما هذا نصه : 
لا يبعد استثناء لبس السواد في مأتم الحسين عليه السلام من هذه الاخبار ( أي الاخبار الدالة على الكراهة ) لما استقاضت به الاخبار من الامر باظهار شعائر الاحزان ويؤيده ما رواه شيخنا المجلسي ره عن البرقي في كتاب المحاسن أنه روي عن عمر بن زين العابدين عليه السلام أنه قال لما قتل جدي الحسين المظلوم الشهيد لبسن نسآء بني هاشم في مأتمه لباس السواد ولم يغيرنها في حر أو برد وكان الامام زين العابدين عليه السلام يصنع لهن الطعام في المأتم : الحديث منقول عن كتاب جلاء العيون بالفارسية ولكن هذا حاصل ترجمته انتهى . 
 المحاسن ج 2 ص 402 من طبع طهران سنة 1370 هـ عن الحسن بن ظريف بن ناصح عن أبيه عن الحسين بن زيد عن عمر بن علي بن الحسين عليهم السلام قال : لما قتل الحسين بن علي عليهما السلام لبسن نساء بني هاشم السواد والمسوح وكن لا تشتكين من حر ولا برد وكان علي بن الحسين عليهما السلام يعمل لهن الطعام للمأتم انتهى . 
وجهالدلالة على الاستحباب هو لبسهن ذلك بمحضره عليه السلام وعدم منعهن عن لبسه وأمرهن بغيره من مراسم العزاء وخصوصاً بعد وجود مثل الصديقة الصغرى زينب الكبرى عليها السلام الذى لا يقصر فعلها عن فعل المعصوم لكونها تالية له في المقامات العالية والدرجات السامية
*وفي بحار الأنوار:45/195: (وفي رواية أخرى... قال: فلما أصبح استدعى حرم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله فقال لهن أيما أحب إليكن: المقام عندي أو الرجوع إلى المدينة ولكم الجائزة السنية ؟* 
*قالوا: نحب أولاً أن ننوح على الحسين ، قال: إفعلوا ما بدا لكم ، ثم أخليت لهن الحجر والبيوت في دمشق ، ولم تبق هاشمية ولاقرشية إلا ولبست السواد على الحسين عليه السلام ، وندبوه على ما نقل سبعة أيام ، فلما كان اليوم الثامن دعاهن يزيد ، وعرض عليهن المقام فأبين ، وأرادوا الرجوع إلى المدينة ، فأحضر لهم المحامل وزينها ، وأمر بالأنطاع الأبريسم .*

----------


## زبيدة 5

إضافة :
قال الإمام السفاريني في " غذاء الألباب " 2/134 : 

أول ما لبس العباسيون السواد حين قتل مروان الأموي إبراهيمالإمام لما تنسم منه دعوى الخلافة لبسوه حزنا قالوا : لأنها أشبه بثيابأهل المصيبة وفي المحكم : البس البياض والسواد ، فإن الدهر كذا بياض وسواد . وأول من لبس السواد من بني العباس عبد الله بن علي بن عبد الله بن عباسرضي الله عنهم ذكره السيوطي في أوائله والله أعلم

----------


## محبة الكتاب والسنة

*لماذا لون العباءة أسود ؟؟* 
*أولا :**عَنْ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنِي عُرْوَةُ بْنُ الزُّبَيْرِ أَنَّ عَائِشَةَ أَخْبَرَتْهُ قَالَتْ : "كُنَّ نِسَاءُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ يَشْهَدْنَ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ صَلَاةَ الْفَجْرِ مُتَلَفِّعَاتٍ بِمُرُوطِهِنَّ ثُمَّ يَنْقَلِبْنَ إِلَى بُيُوتِهِنَّ حِينَ يَقْضِينَ الصَّلَاةَ لَا يَعْرِفُهُنَّ أَحَدٌ مِنْ الْغَلَس ." الغلس أي ما تبقي من ظلمة الليل ……. رواه البخاري واصحاب السنن.* 
*عن أم سلمة رضي الله عنها قالت : لما نزلت { يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن } خرج نساءالأنصار كأن على رءوسهن الغربان من الأكسية .* 
*حسنه الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله في* *فتاويه وقال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في سنن ابودواد : صحيح .* 
*بالله عليكم أخبروني ما هو اللون الذي ترتديه المرأة ولا يجعل أحد يراها في الليل أهو اللون الأسود أم ماذا ؟؟؟*
*بالطبع أن اللون الأسود هو لون ظلام الليل فلو لبست المرأة عباءة سوداء فلن يميزها أحد بالليل أما لو لبست عباءة ملونة فسوف يظهر لها هيئة وخيال واضح نتيجة لتغير اللون .*
*ثانيا :**عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ الْقَاسِمِ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ يُصَلِّي الصُّبْحَ بِغَلَسٍ فَيَنْصَرِفْنَ نِسَاءُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ لَا يُعْرَفْنَ مِنْ الْغَلَسِ أَوْ لَا يَعْرِفُ بَعْضُهُنَّ بَعْضاً." رواه البخاري* 
*وهذا حديث آخر علي أن المؤمنات نتيجة لأنهن يلبسن السواد كن لا يعرفن من الليل وكانت لا تعرف احداهن الأخرى لأن ظلام ثيابهاالسوداء قد اختلط بظلام الليل.*

*ثالثا "**عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ سَعِيدٍ عَنْ عَمْرَةَ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ قَالَتْ :"إِنْ كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَيُصَلِّي الصُّبْحَ فَيَنْصَرِفُ النِّسَاءُ مُتَلَفِّعَاتٍ بِمُرُوطِهِنَّ مَا يُعْرَفْنَ مِنْ الْغَلَسِ و قَالَ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ فِي رِوَايَتِهِ مُتَلَفِّفَات ". رواه مسلم*

*رابعا :*

*ِحديث ذهاب النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم لأهل البقيع وذهاب امنا عائشة وراءه :*
*عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ كَثِيرِ بْنِ الْمُطَّلِبِ أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ مُحَمَّدَ بْنَ قَيْسٍ يَقُولُ سَمِعْتُ عَائِشَةَ تُحَدِّثُ فَقَالَتْ أَلَا أُحَدِّثُكُمْ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَعَنِّي قُلْنَا بَلَى , قالت :"*
*قَالَتْ لَمَّا كَانَتْ لَيْلَتِي الَّتِي كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِيهَا عِنْدِي انْقَلَبَ فَوَضَعَ رِدَاءَهُ وَخَلَعَ نَعْلَيْهِ فَوَضَعَهُمَا عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ وَبَسَطَ طَرَفَ إِزَارِهِ عَلَى فِرَاشِهِ فَاضْطَجَعَ فَلَمْ يَلْبَثْ إِلَّا رَيْثَمَا ظَنَّ أَنْ قَدْ رَقَدْتُ فَأَخَذَ رِدَاءَهُ رُوَيْدًا وَانْتَعَلَ رُوَيْدًا وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ فَخَرَجَ ثُمَّ أَجَافَهُ رُوَيْدًا فَجَعَلْتُ دِرْعِي فِي رَأْسِي وَاخْتَمَرْتُ وَتَقَنَّعْتُ إِزَارِي ثُمَّ انْطَلَقْتُ عَلَى إِثْرِهِ حَتَّى جَاءَ الْبَقِيعَ فَقَامَ فَأَطَالَ الْقِيَامَ ثُمَّ رَفَعَ يَدَيْهِ ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ ثُمَّ انْحَرَفَ فَانْحَرَفْتُ فَأَسْرَعَ فَأَسْرَعْتُ فَهَرْوَلَ فَهَرْوَلْتُ فَأَحْضَرَ فَأَحْضَرْتُ فَسَبَقْتُهُ فَدَخَلْتُ فَلَيْسَ إِلَّا أَنْ اضْطَجَعْتُ فَدَخَلَ فَقَالَ مَا لَكِ يَا عَائِشُ حَشْيَا رَابِيَةً قَالَتْ قُلْتُ لَا شَيْءَ قَالَ لَتُخْبِرِينِي أَوْ لَيُخْبِرَنِّي اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ قَالَتْ قُلْتُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي فَأَخْبَرْتُهُ قَالَ فَأَنْتِ السَّوَادُ الَّذِي رَأَيْتُ أَمَامِي قُلْتُ نَعَمْ فَلَهَدَنِي فِي صَدْرِي لَهْدَةً أَوْجَعَتْنِي ثُمَّ قَالَ أَظَنَنْتِ أَنْ يَحِيفَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكِ وَرَسُولُهُ قَالَتْ مَهْمَا يَكْتُمِ النَّاسُ يَعْلَمْهُ اللَّهُ نَعَمْ قَالَ فَإِنَّ جِبْرِيلَ أَتَانِي حِينَ رَأَيْتِ فَنَادَانِي فَأَخْفَاهُ مِنْكِ فَأَجَبْتُهُ فَأَخْفَيْتُهُ مِنْكِ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ يَدْخُلُ عَلَيْكِ وَقَدْ وَضَعْتِ ثِيَابَكِ وَظَنَنْتُ أَنْ قَدْ رَقَدْتِ فَكَرِهْتُ أَنْ أُوقِظَكِ وَخَشِيتُ أَنْ تَسْتَوْحِشِي فَقَالَ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ يَأْمُرُكَ أَنْ تَأْتِيَ أَهْلَ الْبَقِيعِ فَتَسْتَغْفِرَ لَهُمْ قَالَتْ قُلْتُ كَيْفَ أَقُولُ لَهُمْ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَالَ قُولِي السَّلَامُ عَلَى أَهْلِ الدِّيَارِ مِنْ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُسْلِمِين  َ وَيَرْحَمُ اللَّهُ الْمُسْتَقْدِمِ  ينَ مِنَّا وَالْمُسْتَأْخِ  رِينَ وَإِنَّا إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ بِكُمْ لَلَاحِقُون ." رواه مسلم والنسائي* 

*والشاهد من الحديث هو قول النبي المصطي لأمنا عاشة :" فَأَنْتِ السَّوَادُ الَّذِي رَأَيْتُ أَمَامِي**"**هذا دليل واضح وبين علي أن السيدة عائشة كانت تتلفع السواد من الثياب وهذا بلفظ النبي الكريم .*

*خامسا :*
*حديث حادثة الإفك :*

*عن عُرْوَةُ بْنُ الزُّبَيْرِ وَسَعِيدُ بْنُ الْمُسَيَّبِ وَعَلْقَمَةُ بْنُ وَقَّاصٍ وَعُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُتْبَةَ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ عَنْ حَدِيثِ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا زَوْجِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حِينَ قَالَ لَهَا أَهْلُ الْإِفْكِ مَا قَالُوا فَبَرَّأَهَا اللَّهُ مِمَّا قَالُوا وَكُلٌّ حَدَّثَنِي طَائِفَةً مِنْ الْحَدِيثِ وَبَعْضُ حَدِيثِهِمْ يُصَدِّقُ بَعْضًا وَإِنْ كَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْعَى لَهُ مِنْ بَعْضٍ الَّذِي حَدَّثَنِي عُرْوَةُ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا أَنَّ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا زَوْجَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَتْ كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذَا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ أَقْرَعَ بَيْنَ أَزْوَاجِهِ فَأَيَّتُهُنَّ خَرَجَ سَهْمُهَا خَرَجَ بِهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَعَهُ قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ فَأَقْرَعَ بَيْنَنَا فِي غَزْوَةٍ غَزَاهَا فَخَرَجَ سَهْمِي فَخَرَجْتُ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بَعْدَمَا نَزَلَ الْحِجَابُ فَأَنَا أُحْمَلُ فِي هَوْدَجِي وَأُنْزَلُ فِيهِ فَسِرْنَا حَتَّى إِذَا فَرَغَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ غَزْوَتِهِ تِلْكَ وَقَفَلَ وَدَنَوْنَا مِنْ الْمَدِينَةِ قَافِلِينَ آذَنَ لَيْلَةً بِالرَّحِيلِ فَقُمْتُ حِينَ آذَنُوا بِالرَّحِيلِ فَمَشَيْتُ حَتَّى جَاوَزْتُ الْجَيْشَ فَلَمَّا قَضَيْتُ شَأْنِي أَقْبَلْتُ إِلَى رَحْلِي فَإِذَا عِقْدٌ لِي مِنْ جَزْعِ ظَفَارِ قَدْ انْقَطَعَ فَالْتَمَسْتُ عِقْدِي وَحَبَسَنِي ابْتِغَاؤُهُ وَأَقْبَلَ الرَّهْطُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَرْحَلُونَ لِي فَاحْتَمَلُوا هَوْدَجِي فَرَحَلُوهُ عَلَى بَعِيرِي الَّذِي كُنْتُ رَكِبْتُ وَهُمْ يَحْسِبُونَ أَنِّي فِيهِ وَكَانَ النِّسَاءُ إِذْ ذَاكَ خِفَافًا لَمْ يُثْقِلْهُنَّ اللَّحْمُ إِنَّمَا تَأْكُلُ الْعُلْقَةَ مِنْ الطَّعَامِ فَلَمْ يَسْتَنْكِرْ الْقَوْمُ خِفَّةَ الْهَوْدَجِ حِينَ رَفَعُوهُ وَكُنْتُ جَارِيَةً حَدِيثَةَ السِّنِّ فَبَعَثُوا الْجَمَلَ وَسَارُوا فَوَجَدْتُ عِقْدِي بَعْدَمَا اسْتَمَرَّ الْجَيْشُ فَجِئْتُ مَنَازِلَهُمْ وَلَيْسَ بِهَا دَاعٍ وَلَا مُجِيبٌ فَأَمَمْتُ مَنْزِلِي الَّذِي كُنْتُ بِهِ وَظَنَنْتُ أَنَّهُمْ سَيَفْقِدُونِي فَيَرْجِعُونَ إِلَيَّ فَبَيْنَا أَنَا جَالِسَةٌ فِي مَنْزِلِي غَلَبَتْنِي عَيْنِي فَنِمْتُ وَكَانَ صَفْوَانُ بْنُ الْمُعَطَّلِ السُّلَمِيُّ ثُمَّ الذَّكْوَانِيُّ مِنْ وَرَاءِ الْجَيْشِ فَأَدْلَجَ فَأَصْبَحَ عِنْدَ مَنْزِلِي فَرَأَى سَوَادَ إِنْسَانٍ نَائِمٍ فَأَتَانِي فَعَرَفَنِي حِينَ رَآنِي وَكَانَ رَآنِي قَبْلَ الْحِجَابِ فَاسْتَيْقَظْتُ بِاسْتِرْجَاعِه  ِ حِينَ عَرَفَنِي فَخَمَّرْتُ وَجْهِي بِجِلْبَابِي وَ وَاللَّهِ مَا كَلَّمَنِي كَلِمَةً وَلَا سَمِعْتُ مِنْهُ كَلِمَةً غَيْرَ اسْتِرْجَاعِهِ حَتَّى أَنَاخَ رَاحِلَتَهُ فَوَطِئَ عَلَى يَدَيْهَا فَرَكِبْتُهَا فَانْطَلَقَ يَقُودُ بِي الرَّاحِلَةَ حَتَّى أَتَيْنَا الْجَيْشَ بَعْدَمَا نَزَلُوا مُوغِرِينَ فِي نَحْرِ الظَّهِيرَةِ……  ……………………….ا  لي باقي الحديث ….."* 
*رواه البخاري ومسلم و ابي داود وابن ماجه*  
*والشاهد من الحديث هو قول أمنا عائشة :" فَأَصْبَحَ عِنْدَ مَنْزِلِي فَرَأَى سَوَادَ إِنْسَانٍ نَائِمٍ"**هنا أقرت السيدة عائشة بأنها كانت تلبس السواد من الثياب وهذا واضح جدا من لفظها في الحديث .*


*والآن فلقد عرفت النساء أن زوجات النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم ونساء الصحابة من المهاجرين والأنصار كن يتلفعن السواد من الثياب اذا خرجن من بيوتهن والأدلة واضحة وجلية , فكيف تسأل النساء عن بديل للون الأسود ؟؟؟*

*وكيف يبيح العلماء للمرأة أن تلبس اللون البني أو الكحلي أو الرمادي أمام الأجانب في الشارع وعندهم من الأدلة** ما يوجب أن تلبس المرأة اللون الأسود من الثياب .* 
*وأنت يا أمة الله اعلمي أنما تأخذين حجابك وصفاته وشروطه وأجزاءه وكيفيته من السلف الصالح والذين هم زوجات النبي ونساء المؤمنين من المهاجرين والأنصار , ولقد عرفت الآن أنهن كن يتلفعن السواد فأرجو أن تكوني قد وعيتي الأمر جيدا ولا تسألي بعد ذلك عن هذا الأمر ,,,*
*وان أردت الفردوس الأعلى فلن تدخليه الا مع عائشة وصفية وأسماء وسمية وكل نساء المؤمنين الأول فاما تكوني مثلهن في كل شئ واما أن تتبعي الهوى وتكوني مثل نساء الدنيا فحينها والله تندمي ندما شديدا يوم القيامة .*
*فاتقي الله ولا تسألي عن أشياء أنت بغنى عن الخوض فيها وحافظي على نفسك درة مصونة ولؤلؤة غالية لا يستطيع أحد أن ينالها ويقتنيها الا بحقها .*  

*http://www.hamsa-sadeq-ph.com/hms/play.php?catsmktba=108*

----------


## زبيدة 5

*بالله عليكم أخبروني ما هو اللون الذي ترتديه المرأة ولا يجعل أحد يراها في الليل أهو اللون الأسود أم ماذا ؟؟؟*
*بالطبع أن اللون الأسود هو لون ظلام الليل فلو لبست المرأة عباءة سوداء فلن يميزها أحد بالليل أما لو لبست عباءة ملونة فسوف يظهر لها هيئة وخيال واضح نتيجة لتغير اللون .


أشكرك أختي الفاضلة على ردك الوافي ، وما ذكرته من أن الألوان الأخرى تظهر في الظلام لأول مرة أسمعه ، وربما يحتاج لوضع التجربة تحت الدرس لنخرج بالنتيجة التي تفضلت بها  وإلا فنحن لا نعلم ما إذا كنا نرى لون الشجرة مثلا ( الأخضر ) أو لون جذعها البني ليلا... الخ فلا بد أختي من إثبات علمي لذلك .

الجواب في الحديث نفسه 
**ثانيا :**عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ الْقَاسِمِ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ يُصَلِّي الصُّبْحَ بِغَلَسٍ فَيَنْصَرِفْنَ نِسَاءُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ لَا يُعْرَفْنَ مِنْ الْغَلَسِ أَوْ لَا يَعْرِفُ بَعْضُهُنَّ بَعْضاً." رواه البخاري*

فهن لا يعرفن من الغلس بشخوصهن وقد ألتقي بك في غلس ولا أتعرف عليك لأن الإنارة ليست كافية لذلك ، فما وجه ربطها بالسواد ؟

----------


## زبيدة 5

وقد اختار عدو الله أبو لؤلؤة المجوسي الغلس لاغتيال أمير المؤمنين رضي الله عنه وأرضاه فهل نجزم أنه كان متلفعا بالسواد ؟ واقرئي للفائدة :
فلبث لي ليالي ثم اشتمل أبو لؤلؤة على خنجر ذي رأسين نصابه في وسطه فكمن في زاوية من زوايا المسجد في غلس السحر فلم يزل هناك حتى خرج عمر يوقظ الناس للصلاة صلاة الفجر وكان عمر يفعل ذلك فلما دنا منه عمر وثب عليه فطعنه ثلاث طعنات إحداهن تحت السرة قد خرقت الصفاق وهي التي قتلته ثم انحاز أيضا على أهل المسجد فطعن من يليه حتى طعن سوى عمر أحد عشر رجلا ثم انتحر بخنجره فقال عمر حين أدركه النزف وانقصف الناس عليه قولوا لعبد الرحمن بن عوف فليصل بالناس ثم غلب عمر النزف حتى غشي عليه قال بن عباس فاحتملت عمر في رهط حتى أدخلته بيته ثم صلى بالناس عبد الرحمن فأنكر الناس صوت عبد الرحمن ( لعدم استيعابهم لما حدث بسبب الظلام ) فقال بن عباس فلم أزل عند عمر ولم يزل في غشية واحدة حتى أسفر الصبح ( منقول )

وأنه ثبت عن النبي عليه السلام أنه صلى الصبح مرة بغلس وأخرى أسفر بها ثم كانت صلاته بعد ذلك التغليس حتى توفاه الله عليه السلام وذلك يدل على صحة الصلاة في الوقتين معا أي في وقت الغلس أو الإسفار وقد فعلها الرسول للتشريع والجواز، وأن كان قد داوم على صلاة الفجر في وقت التغليس لأنه أول وقت للفريضة وأن الأحاديث تدل على استحباب التغليس في صلاة الفجر وأنه أفضل من الإسفار بها وما رواه احمد بسنده عن أبي الربيع قال: كنت مع ابن عمر وقلت له: إني أصلى معك ثم الفت فلا أري وجه جليس ثم أحيانا تسفر فقال كذلك رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلى وأحببت أن أصليها كما رأيت رسول الله. وكذلك ما روي عن معاذ بي جبل قال: (بعثني رسول الله عليه والسلام إلى اليمن فقال يا معاذ إذا كان في الشتاء فغلس بالفجر وأطل القراءة قدر ما يطيق الناس ولا تملهم، وإذا كان الصيف فأسفر بالفجر، فإن الليل قصير والناس ينامون فأمهلهم حتى يدركوا).منقول

----------


## زبيدة 5

العرب إذا رأت شيئا لا تتبين ملامحه تقول رأيت سوادا وقد ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه يرى يوم القيامة سوادا فيقال هذه أمتي ( معنى الحديث) وقد رأى نبينا الكريم سواد إنسانا لم يميزه للظلام فعلم من بعد أنها الصديقة رضي الله عنها .

لحديث أيضا مشهور من رواية ابن عباس: (عرضت       علي الأمم فجعل يمر النبي معه الرجل،       والنبي معه الرجلان، والنبي معه الرهط،       والنبي ليس معه أحد، ورأيت سواداً كثيراً       سدّ الأفق فرجوت أن يكون أمتي، فقيل: هذا       موسى وقومه، ثم قيل لي: انظر فرأيت سواداً       كثيراً سدَّ الأفق، فقيل لي: انظر هكذا       وهكذا فرأيت سواداً كثيراً سدّ الأفق،       فقيل: هؤلاء أمتك ومع هؤلاء سبعون ألفاً       يدخلون الجنة بغير حساب) متفقٌ عليه.              


*قال* *ابن إسحاق*  *  :* *فلما انهزم الناس ، ورأى من كان مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من جفاة أهل* *مكة*  *الهزيمة ، تكلم رجال منهم بما في أنفسهم من الضغن ، فقال*  *أبو سفيان بن حرب*  *  :* *لا تنتهي هزيمتهم دون البحر وإن الأزلام لمعه في كنانته . وصرخ* *جبلة بن الحنبل*  *قال* *ابن هشام*  *  :* *كلدة بن الحنبل*  *وهو *  [ ص: 444 ] *مع أخيه* *صفوان بن أمية*  *مشرك في المدة التي جعل له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ألا بطل السحر اليوم فقال له* *صفوان*  *  :* *اسكت فض الله فاك ، فوالله لأن يربني رجل من* *قريش*  *أحب إلي من أن يربني رجل من* *هوازن*  

*  [* *شعر* *حسان*  *في هجاء* *كلدة*  *  ]* 

* قال* *ابن هشام*  *  :* *وقال* *حسان بن ثابت*  *يهجو* *كلدة*  *  :* 


*رأيت سوادا من بعيد فراعني* *أبو حنبل ينزو على أم حنبل*  *كأن الذي ينزو به فوق بطنها* 
*ذراع قلوص من نتاج ابن عزهل* 

* أنشدنا* *أبو زيد*  *هذين البيتين ، وذكر لنا أنه هجا بهما* *صفوان بن أمية*  *، وكان أخا* *كلدة*  *لأمه .*

----------


## زبيدة 5

*وكيف يبيح العلماء للمرأة أن تلبس اللون البني أو الكحلي أو الرمادي أمام الأجانب في الشارع وعندهم من الأدلة** ما يوجب أن تلبس المرأة اللون الأسود من الثياب .


أعتقد أختي الفاضلة أن مساءلة العلماء كالشيخ الألباني رحمه الله وغيره تحتاج إلى اجتهاد مماثل من علماء مثلهم  يعضده الدليل كما ورد في الآتي :
*


*قال شيخ شيخنا الألباني رحمه الله : ( اِعلم أنه ليس من الزينة في شيء أن يكون ثوب المرأة الذي تلتحف به ملونا بلون غير البياض أو السواد كما يتوهم بعض النساء الملتزمات وذلك لأمرين : 
الأول : قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (طيب النساء ما ظهر لونه وخفي ريحه) .وهو مخرج في مختصر الشمائل (ص 188 ) 
والآخر : جريان العمل من نساء الصحابة على ذلك وأسوق هنا بعض الآثار الثابتة في ذلك مما رواه الحافظ ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف (8 / 371 - 372) : 
* عن إبراهيم وهو النخعي (أنه كان يدخل مع علقمة والأسود على أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيراهن في اللحف الحمر) . 
* وعن ابن أبي مليكة قال : (رأيت على أم سلمة درعا وملحفة مصبغتين بالعصفر ). 
* وعن القاسم بن محمد بن أبي بكر الصديق (أن عائشة كانت تلبس الثياب المعصفرة وهي محرمة) .وفي رواية عن القاسم : (أن عائشة كانت تلبس الثياب الموردة بالعصفر وهي محرمة ). 
* وعن هشام عن فاطمة بنت المنذر ( أن أسماء كانت تلبس المعصفر وهي محرمة ). 
* وعن سعيد بن جبير : (أنه رأى بعض أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم تطوف بالبيت وعليها ثياب معصفرة ) انتهى كلامه رحمه الله في الجلباب.وقد أورد صديق حسن خان حديث (وطيب النساء ما ظهر لونه وخفي ريحه) في حسن الأسوة (460) تحت باب ما ورد في ألوان الثياب للنساء!
قلت : العصفر نبات صيفي من الفصيلة المركبة أنبوبية الزهر, يستعمل زهره تابلا ويستخرج منه صبغ أحمر يصبغ به الحرير ونحوه كما في المعجم الوسيط (2/ 605).
وروى البخاري ( 1539)عن ابن جريج أخبرنا قال: أخبرني عطاء إذ منع بن هشام النساء الطواف مع الرجال قال: كيف يمنعهن وقد طاف نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع الرجال؟ قلت: أبعد الحجاب أو قبل؟ قال إي لعمري لقد أدركته بعد الحجاب. قلت: كيف يخالطن الرجال؟ قال: لم يكن يخالطن. كانت عائشة رضي الله عنها تطوف حجرة من الرجال لا تخالطهم. فقالت امرأة : انطلقي نستلم يا أم المؤمنين. قالت: عنك وأبت وكن يخرجن متنكرات بالليل فيطفن مع الرجال, ولكنهن كن إذا دخلن البيت قمن حتى يدخلن وأخرج الرجال, وكنت آتي عائشة أنا وعبيد بن عمير وهي مجاورة في جوف ثبير. قلت وما حجابها؟ قال: هي في قبة تركية لها غشاء, وما بيننا وبينها غير ذلك. ورأيت عليها درعا موردا)
*وروى حنبل في مناسكه – كما في الفروع لابن مفلح (3/330) - حدثنا أبو عبد الله(يعني الإمام أحمد)حدثنا روح حدثنا حماد عن أيوب عن عائشة بنت سعد قالت : (كن أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يحرمن في المعصفرات) وصحح إسناده شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في شرح العمدة (3/96)
*وروى أبو داود (4066) وابن ماجه (3603)عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده قال : (هبطنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من ثنية فالتفت إلي وعلي ريطة مضرجة بالعصفر فقال: ما هذه الريطة عليك؟ فعرفت ما كره فأتيت أهلي وهم يسجرون تنورا لهم فقذفتها فيه ثم أتيته من الغد فقال: يا عبد الله ما فعلت الريطة؟ فأخبرته فقال: ألا كسوتها بعض أهلك فإنه لا بأس به للنساء) ورواه أحمد(2/196) دون قوله: (فإنه لا بأس به للنساء) والحديث حسنه الشيخ الألباني في صحيح أبي داود.والريطة كما في لسان العرب الملاءة إذا كانت قطعة واحدة.
*وقال ابن سعد في الطبقات(1/78) أخبرنا حجاج بن نصير حدثنا علي بن المبارك قال حدثتنا أم شيبة قالت: رأيت على عائشة ثوبا معصفرا). 
*وقال : أخبرنا مسلم بن إبراهيم قال حدثتنا أم نصر قالت:(حدثتنا معاذة قالت: رأيت على عائشة ملحفا معصفرا).
* وقال: (أخبرنا حجاج بن نصير حدثنا أبو عامر الخزاز عن عبد الله بن أبي مليكة قال: رأيت على عائشة ثوبا مضرجا فقلت: وما المضرج؟ فقال: هذا الذي تسمونه المورد)
* وروى ابن أبي حاتم في العلل ومعرفة الرجال (2/197)حدثني أبي قال حدثنا يحيى بن آدم قال حدثنا أبو بكر يعني بن عبد الله النهشلي عن عبد العزيز بن رفيع قال : (رأيت عائشة وعليها درع مورد وهي محرمة)
*وروى أبو بكر أبي شيبة في المصنف (5/160/24748)والفسوي في المعرفة والتاريخ (2/113) عن يزيد بن هارون قال حدثنا إسماعيل عن أخته سكينة قالت: ( دخلت مع أبي على عائشة فرأيت عليها درعا أحمر وخمارا أسود)وفي رواية الفسوي (موردا) بدل (أحمر).
وإسماعيل هو ابن أبي خالد فإنني وجدت يزيد يهمله مرارا إذا روى عنه بخلاف غيره,وسكينة أخته مجهولة. ثم وجدت عند مسددا رواه عن يحيى عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد عن أخته كما في المطالب العالية (2293) فالحمد لله على الموافقة.وفي روايته أيضا أن ذلك كان يوم التروية وكانت عائشة محرمة.ورواه أيضا كما في المطالب (1194) عن خالد وابن سعد في الطبقات (8/494) عن محمد بن عبيد الطنافسي عنه عن أخته وأمه!
*ورواه ابن سعد في الطبقات (8/71)أخبرنا الفضل بن دكين حدثتنا حبيبة بنت عباد البارقية عن أمها قالت: (رأيت على عائشة درعا أحمر وخمارا أسود)
وحبيبة روى عنها أيضا وكيع عند ابن أبي شيبة ولم أجد من تكلم فيها بشيء فهي مجهولة الحال وأمها لم أعرفها.
والمقصود بالخمار هنا معناه اللغوي والمقصود به هنا الجلباب. ولا ينازع في هذا أحد.
وروى ابن سعد في الطبقات (8/73) أخبرنا مسلم بن إبراهيم حدثتنا أم نهار قالت حدثتنا أمينة قالت : (رأيت على عائشة ملحفة مورسة وخمارا جيشانيا إلى السواد) ومورسة أي مصبوغة بالورس وهو صبغ أصفر.والجيشاني كما في الأنساب للسمعاني (2/144) (بفتح الجيم وسكون الياء المنقوطة من تحتها بنقطتين وفتح الشين المعجمة وفي آخرها النون هذه النسبة إلى جيشان وهي من اليمن)قال الحموي في معجم البلدان (2/200): (كان ينزلها جيشان بن غيدان بن حجر فسميت به, وهي مدينة وكورة ينسب إليها الخمر السود قال عبيد:
عليهن جيشانية ذات أعسال
أي خطوط ووشي .وقال الكلبي وبها تعمل الأقداح الجيشانية وقيل جيشان ملاحة باليمن ,و جيشان أيضا خطة بمصر بالفسطاط ,وهذه الخطة اليوم خراب) والبيت لعَبيد بن الأبرص الأسدي الجاهلي من قصيدة له مطلعها: 
(أمن منزل عاف ومن رسم أطلال بكيت وهل يبكي من الشوق أمثالي)
ولفظ البيت : 
(فملنا ونازعنا الحديث أوانسا عليهن جيشانية ذات أغيال)
وأمينة مجهولة,وما أدري إن كانت أمينة,وأما نهار ففتشت عن ترجمتها في الليل والنهار وما وجدت شيئا سوى ما نقله ابن الجوزي في صفة الصفوة عن أم نهار العدوية وما أدري من هي. قال ( 4/ 390 و391):عن عتبة بن صالح الهلالي قال شهدت أعرابية بالجفر جفر بني عدي يقال لها أم نهار العدوية واقفة على قبر رجل ونحن ندفنه فقالت: أيها الناس إنكم من الله عزوجل في نعمة ستر ومن الناس بمحل تزكية فإياكم ومصاداة زخاريف الرخاء فإنها ليست من صفة الأطباء فأجلوا شماذير الغفلة عن قلوبكم وتأملوا أهل هذه العرصات الخرس والربوع الصموت وارجعوها صورا بوهمكم تتنسمون روح الحياة فنادوهم يسمعوا واسألوهم يخبروا فاحيوا بموتهم وتيقظوا لغفلاتهم وخذوا خوفكم من أمنهم وحذركم من غرورهم وانظروا بهم إلى أثر البلى في أجسامكم والخراب في مساكنكم وكيف حكم فيهم التراب إذ ولي الحكم فيهم فأبدلهم بالنطق خرسا وبالسمع صمما وبالحركات سكونا رحم الله امرءا أبصر فتدبر واتعظ فاعتبر وعمل ليوم الحساب وخشي وقت العقاب ثم قالت : 
الموت يفني و لايبقي على أحد ما أحسب الموت يبقي جدة الأبد
يا موت كم من كريم قد فجعت به من أقربيه ومن أهل ومن ولد , ثم قالت تغمدكم الله بالرحمة وبلغ بكم شرف الهمه)
وما نقلته إلا لما فيه من الموعظة.ومن غريب الألفاظ ولطيف العبارات.
وروى ابن سعد في الطبقات أيضا (8/70)أخبرنا يزيد بن هارون أخبرنا هشام بن حسان عن شمسية أنها دخلت على عائشة وعليها ثياب من هذه السيد الصفاق ودرع وخمار ونقبة وقد لونت بشيء من عصفر.
وروى في الطبقات أيضا (8/73) أخبرنا عبيد الله بن موسى أخبرنا أسامة بن زيد عن عبد الرحمن بن القاسم عن أمه قالت : (رأيت على عائشة ثيابا حمرا كأنها شرر وهي محرمة )
وروى في الطبقات أيضا (8/73) أخبرنا الفضل بن دكين حدثنا حميد بن عبد الله الأصم عن أمه قالت: ( رأيت على عائشة خمارا أسود جيشانيا )
وروى في الطبقات أيضا (8/487)أخبرنا يحيى بن عباد حدثنا يونس بن أبي إسحاق عن أمه العالية بنت أيفع بن شراحيل أنها حجت مع أم محبة فدخلتا على عائشة رضي الله عنها أم المؤمنين فسلمتا عليها وسألتاها وسمعتا منها قالت: ( ورأيت على عائشة درعا موردا وخمارا جيشانيا)
يحيى بن عباد هو الضبعي صدوق.والعالية مجهولة كما قال الدارقطني.وقول ابن عبد الهادي في تنقيح التحقيق (2/558): (قول الدارقطني في العالية أنها مجهولة لا يحتج بها فيه نظر).وقول ابن الجوزي في التحقيق (2/184) (قالوا العالية امرأة مجهولة فلا يقبل خبرها قلنا بل هي امرأة جليلة القدر معروفة ذكرها محمد بن سعد في كتاب الطبقات) غريب. قال ابن حزم في المحلى (9/49/دار الآفاق الجديدة): (امرأة أبي إسحاق مجهولة الحال لم يرو عنها أحد غير زوجها وولدها يونس على أن يونس قد ضعفه شعبة بأقبح التضعيف وضعفه يحيى القطان وأحمد بن حنبل جدا وقال فيه شعبة أما قال لكم :حدثنا ابن مسعود, والثاني أنه قد صح أنه مدلس) 
*وعن عبدة بن أبي لبابة عن عائشة أنها سئلت ما تلبس المحرمة فقالت من خزها وقزها وحريرها وعصفرها) نسبها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية لسعيد بن منصور وليس في المطبوع منه الذي بين أيدينا الجزء الخاص بالحج.
*وروى ابن أبي شيبة أيضا (3/143):عن نافع (أن نساء عبد الله بن عمر وبناته كن يلبسن الحلي والمعصفرات وهن محرمات)
*وقال في السيرة الحلبية (1/441)جاء في تفسير قوله تعالى (والذي جاء بالصدق وصدق به )أن الذي جاء بالصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والذي صدق به أبو بكر قال ولما سمعت خديجة مقالة أبي بكر خرجت وعليها خمار أحمر فقالت: (الحمدلله الذي هداك يابن أبي قحافة) ولم أجد القصة مسندة.والله أعلم.
*وروى معمر في الجامع عن قتادة أن عمر بن الخطاب رأى على رجل ثوبا معصفرا فقال: ( دعوا هذه البراقات للنساء) وقتادة مدلس.ورواه ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف (5/160)حدثنا ابن علية عن أيوب عن تميم الخزاعي قال حدثتنا عجوز قالت قال عمر: ( ذروا هذه البراقات للنساء) ورواه ابن عبد البر في الاستذكار (8/302)من طريقه لكن فيه (حدثتنا عجوز لنا قالت: كنت أرى ابن عمر إذا رأى على رجل ثوبا معصفرا ضربه وقال: ذروا هذه البراقات للنساء)
*ونقل ابن عبد البر في التمهيد (2/258) عن : (مالك رحمه الله أنه لم ير بلبس الثياب المزعفرة بأسا للنساء). 
* وقال في التمهيد أيضا (16/123): (وأما النساء فإن العلماء لا يختلفون في جواز لباسهن المعصفر المفدم والمورد والممشق .) وقال : (المفدم عند أهل اللغة المشبع حمرة, والمورد دونه في الحمرة كأنه والله أعلم مأخوذ من لون الورد)
*وقال ابن مفلح الحنبلي في الآداب الشرعية (3/489): (ولا بأس بلبس المزعفر والمعصفر والأحمر للنساء)
*وقال ابن حزم في المحلى (4/70) : (روينا أن أم الفضل بنت غيلان أرسلت إلى أنس بن مالك تسأله عن العصفر فقال أنس: لا بأس به للنساء ). وفي كتاب الورع للمروزي (ص188) عن التيمي عن أبي عثمان وليس بالهندي قال: (أرسلت أم الفضل بنت غيلان إلى أنس تسأل عن المعصفر وعن القلادة في عنق المرأة وعن الخضاب وعن النبيذ 
قال: فأرسل أنه يستحب للمرأة أن تعلق في عنقها شيئا في الصلاة ولو سير) ولم يذكر جواب أنس عن المعصفر والله أعلم.
*وروى أبو داود (1827)عن عبد الله بن عمر أنه : (سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى النساء في إحرامهن عن القفازين والنقاب وما مس الورس والزعفران من الثياب ولتلبس بعد ذلك ما أحبت من ألوان الثياب معصفرا أو خزا أو حليا أو سراويل أو قميصا أو خفا ).وقال الشيخ الألباني في صحيح أبي داود: (حسن صحيح) ومعنى ألوان الثياب (أنواع الثياب ) كما في رواية أخرى.
* وروى البخاري (5487/باب الثياب الخضر )عن عكرمة أن رفاعة طلق امرأته فتزوجها عبد الرحمن بن الزبير القرظي قالت عائشة وعليها خمار أخضر فشكت إليها وأرتها خضرة بجلدها فلما جاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والنساء ينصر بعضهن بعضا قالت عائشة: ( ما رأيت مثل ما يلقى المؤمنات لجلدها أشد خضرة من ثوبها).
وقول البخاري (باب الثياب الخضر) أي باب جواز لبس الثياب الخضر للرجال والنساء لإقرار النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم المرأة على لبسه.
*وأسند ابن منده – كما في الإصابة (7/583) - من طريق شريك عن عاصم عن أبي مجلز عن حقة بنت عمرو وكانت قد أدركت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصلت معه إلى القبلتين وكانت إذا أرادت أن تحرم قربت منها فلبست من ثيابها ما شاءت وفيها المعصفر.
*وروى ابن البختري (مجموع مصنفاته ص347) والبيهقي في السنن (5/89) عن ابن أبي مليكة أن عائشة كانت تلبس الثياب الموردة بالعصفر الخفيف وهي محرم
* وقال البخاري : (ولم تر عائشة بأسا بالحلي والثوب الأسود والمورد والخف للمرأة ) أي في الحج, والمورد ما صبغ على لون الورد.
*قال الحافظ في فتح الباري (3/406): (قوله (ولم تر عائشة بأسا بالحلي والثوب الأسود والمورد والخف للمرأة) وصله البيهقي من طريق بن باباه المكي أن امرأة سألت عائشة ما تلبس المرأة في إحرامها قالت عائشة تلبس من خزها وبزها وأصباغها وحليها وأما المورد والمراد ما صبغ على لون الورد)
*وروى أبو داود في المراسيل (ص157/رقم:159 )حدثنا محمد بن الصباح بن سفيان أخبرنا الوليد عن علي يعني ابن حوشب سمعت مكحولا يقول جاءت امرأة إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بثوب مشبع بعصفر فقالت: يا رسول الله أني أريد الحج فأحرم في هذا؟ قال: لك غيره؟ قالت: لا .قال: فأحرمي فيه)
*ولا يفوتني التنبيه إلى مشروعية لبس السواد للنساء, خلافا لمن يمنعه مطلقا.فقد روى عبد الرزاق في تفسيره عن أم سلمة رضي الله عنها قالت: (لما نزلت آية الحجاب، خرج نساء الأنصار كأن على رؤوسهن الغربان من السكينة، وعليهن أكسية سود يلبسنها). وروى البخاري عن أم خالد ري الله عنها قالت :( أتي النبي  بثياب فيها خميصة سوداء فقال : من ترون نكسو هذه الخميصة, فأسكت القوم , فقال : ائتوني بأم خالد , فأتي بي إلى النبي  فألبسنيها بيده).
*قال الشوكاني : (والحديث يدل على أنه يجوز للنساء لباس الثياب السود, ولا أعلم في ذلك خلافا ) هـ من نيل الأوطار (2/103)
* وعن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما قال : ( رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم علي ثوبين معصفرين,فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :إن هذه من ثياب الكفار...) .وفي لفظ للإمام مسلم : (أأمك أمرتك بهذا؟قلت: أغسلهما؟ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: بل أحرقهما ) 
*قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله تعالى : ( قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أأمك أمرتك بهذا؟ ) معناه أنَّ هذا من لباس النساء وزَيهِنَّ وأخلاقهنَّ ).
*وقد ورد ما يدل على النهي عن الحمرة, فقد روى أبو داود ( أن امرأة من بني أسد قالت : كنت يوما عند زينب امرأة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن نصبغ ثيابا لها بمغرة فبينا نحن كذلك إذ طلع علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلما رأى المغرة رجع فلما رأت ذلك زينب علمت أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد كره ما فعلت فأخذت فغسلت ثيابها ووارت كل حمرة, ثم إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجع فاطلع فلما لم ير شيئا دخل) . وضعفه الشيخ الألباني في ضعيف أبي داود (4071) وقد أورده صديق حسن خان في حسن الأسوة (ص460) في باب ما ورد في ألوان الثياب للنساء.
*وفي كتاب الورع للمروزي (ص173): ( سألت أبا عبد الله عن المرأة تلبس المصبوغ الأحمر فكرهه كراهة شديدة وقال: أما أن تريد الزينة فلا. وقال: إن أول من لبس الثياب الحمر آل قارون أو آل فرعون ثم قرأ (فخرج على قومه في زينته). [ القصص 79 ] قال: في ثياب حمر)
*قلت: هذا يخالف ما نقله عنه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في شرح العمدة ((4/370) والذي عنده أنه لا بأس بذلك للنساء. وأنه سئل عن المعصفر للنساء فلم ير به بأسا.والمعصفر أحد الأحمرين كما روى ابن سعد في الطبقات الكبرى (8/70)أخبرنا عبد الله بن مسلمة بن قعنب حدثنا عبد العزيز بن محمد عن عمرو بن أبي عمرو قال سألت القاسم بن محمد قلت إن ناسا يزعمون أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن الأحمرين العصفر والذهب فقال: كذبوا والله لقد رأيت عائشة تلبس المعصفرات وتلبس خواتم الذهب.
وما نقله المروزي عن أحمد آنفا مخالف لما ثبت عن أمهات المؤمنين.والجوا   اختيار شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله تعالى في شرح العمدة (4/379) والله أعلم.
*وقال في رواية صالح –كما في شرح العمدة لابن تيمية(3/94) -: ( وتلبس المرأة المعصفر ولا تلبس ما فيه الورس)
وقد استدل بعض العلماء على منعهن من ذلك بما صح من أحاديث في النهي عن لبسه كما في صحيح مسلم وغيره.
*قال شيخ شيخنا الشنقيطي في أضواء البيان (5/76و77): (جمع بعض العلماء بين الأحاديث التي ذكرناها في صحيح مسلم الدالة على منع لبس المعصفر مطلقاً وبين حديث أبي داود المتقدم الدال على إباحته للنساء في الإحرام بأن أحاديث المنع إنما هي بالنسبة للرجال وحديث الجواز بالنسبة إلى النساء, فيكون ممنوعاً للرجال جائزاً للنساء وتتفق الأحاديث ,وممن اعتمد هذا الجمع الترمذي في سننه حيث قال باب ما جاء في كراهة المعصفر للرجال)
*وقال: (الظاهر بحسب الدليل أن المعصفر لا يحل لبسه للرجال ويحل للنساء لأن ظاهر أحاديث النهي عنه العموم وكونه من ثياب الكفار قرينة على التعميم إلا أن أحاديث النهي تخصص بالأحاديث المتقدمة المصرحة بجوازه للنساء)
*تنبيه
روى الطبراني في المعجم الكبير (18/148/317)عن يعقوب بن خالد بن نجيح البكري العبدي ثنا سعيد عن قتادة عن الحسن عن عمران بن حصين قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إياكم والحمرة فإنها أحب الزينة إلى الشيطان ) وفيه يعقوب بن خالد قال الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد (5/130): (لم أعرفه) وضعفه الألباني في الضعيفة (1717)
ورواه الطبراين في المعجم الأوسط (7708 ) حدثنا محمد بن عبد الرحمن ثنا عبد الحميد بن المستام ثنا مخلد بن يزيد عن بن جريج حدثني أبو بكر الهذلي عن الحسن عن رافع بن يزيد الثقفي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: إن الشيطان يحب الحمرة فأياكم والحمرة وكل ذي ثوب شهرة) وقال: لم يرو هذا الحديث عن ابن جريج إلا مخلد بن يزيد. وضعفه الشيخ الألباني في الضعيفة (1718)
وضعفه الحافظ في الفتح (10/305و306) وفي الإصابة (2/446) و(4/367) وأستنكر وصف الجوزقاني الحديث بالباطل. وقال : (فغايته أن المتن ضعيف أما حكمه عليه بالوضع فمردود)
وروى معمر في الجامع مصنف عبد الرزاق (11/78)عن رجل من الأشعريين عن رجل من أهل الشام يرفعه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( لايبيتن الرجل وحده في البيت وعليه مجاسد فإن إبليس أسرع شيء إلى الحمرة وإنهم يحبون الحمرة) والحديث ضعيف كما هو ظاهر.
وروى الديلمي عن عائشة مرفوعا: (احذروا الشهرتين : الصوف و الحمرة)وضعفه الألباني في الضعيفة (1999)
*تنبيه
ورد ما يدل على أفضلية ترك النساء لبس المعصفر. فقد روى ابن حبان عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالك (ويل للنساء من الأحمرين : الذهب و المعصفر) وصححه الشيخ الألباني في الصحيحة (339) قال الشيخ الألباني في الصحيحة بعد تخريجه للحديث رقم (338) ولفظه (كان يمنع أهله الحلية و الحرير و يقول : إن كنتم تحبون حلية الجنة و حريرها فلا تلبسوها في الدنيا): (الأولى بهن الرغبة عنه و عن الحلية مطلقا تشبيها بنسائه صلى الله عليه وسلم) . والله تعالى أعلم.
*فائدة
قال ضياء الدين ابن الأثير في المثل السائر (2/193): (من ألطف ما بلغني قول عبد الله بن سلام ,فإنه رأى على رجل ثوبا معصفرا فقال: لو أن ثوبك في تنور أهلك أو تحت قدرهم كان خيرا. فذهب الرجل فأحرقه, نظرا إلى حقيقة قول عبد الله, وظاهر مفهومه. وإنما أراد المجاز منه, وهو أنك لو صرفت ثمنه إلى دقيق تخبزه أو حطب تطبخ به كان خير. والمعنى متجاذب بين هذين الوجهين. فالرجل فهم منه الظاهر الحقيقي فمضى فأحرق ثوبه ومراد عبد الله غيره)

----------


## زبيدة 5

*وأنت يا أمة الله اعلمي أنما تأخذين حجابك وصفاته وشروطه وأجزاءه وكيفيته من السلف الصالح والذين هم زوجات النبي ونساء المؤمنين من المهاجرين والأنصار , ولقد عرفت الآن أنهن كن يتلفعن السواد فأرجو أن تكوني قد وعيتي الأمر جيدا ولا تسألي بعد ذلك عن هذا الأمر ,,,*
*وان أردت الفردوس الأعلى فلن تدخليه الا مع عائشة وصفية وأسماء وسمية وكل نساء المؤمنين الأول فاما تكوني مثلهن في كل شئ واما أن تتبعي الهوى وتكوني مثل نساء الدنيا فحينها والله تندمي ندما شديدا يوم القيامة .*
*فاتقي الله ولا تسألي عن أشياء أنت بغنى عن الخوض فيها وحافظي على نفسك درة مصونة ولؤلؤة غالية لا يستطيع أحد أن ينالها ويقتنيها الا بحقها .


لك مني ألف شكر وتقدير وأعلم أنك باحثة عن الحق وأتقبل نصيحتك وأنا هنا أبحث وأسأل وكلنا يطلب الفردوس الأعلى جمعنا الله فيها ، ولا يمكن إلا أن أقتنع من كلامك أن إلزام المرأة بلبس السواد لا أصل له شرعا والمسألة عرفية اختيارية وليست تعبدية كما أسلفت وأنها ليست من شروط الإلتحاق بأمهات المؤمنين في الجنة كما تفضلت وهذا لأول مرة أسمعه.
وفقنا الله أختاه لما يحب ويرضاه
*

----------


## زبيدة 5

*ولقد عرفت الآن أنهن كن يتلفعن السواد


كلا كلا لم يكن كذلك .
*

----------


## زبيدة 5

تأملي أيضا يا أختي محبة القرآن والسنة حين قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه رضوان الله عليهم : هذا جبريل جاء يعلمكم دينكم بعدما روى سيدنا عمر رضي الله عنه أنه كان شديد بياض الثياب ، ما العلاقة إذن ؟ ألسنا نعرض ديننا على العالمين رجالا ونساء ؟ فكيف نجعل اختيارنا السواد القاتم مدخلا للجنة مع من ذكرت من أمهاتنا رضي الله عنهن دون أن يكون ما يوجب ذلك ؟ أهو الشرع أم العرف ؟ 
شكر الله لك كل ردودك الطيبة .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

*هل يشترط في حجاب المرأة أن يكون لونه أسودهل ارتداء المرأة للملابس الملونة حرام بالرغم من الالتزام بشروط الحجاب ؟ وإذا كان حراماً فهل هناك حديث أو آية بذلك ؟ وما المقصود بألا يكون زينة في نفسه ؟ .
تم النشر بتاريخ: 2003-01-05*
*الحمد لله
سبق في إجابة السؤال رقم (6991) بيان شروط حجاب المرأة المسلمة .
وليس من هذه الشروط أن يكون لونه أسود ، فللمرأة أن تلبس ما شاءت غير أنها لا تلبس لوناً يختص بالرجال ، ولا تلبس ثوباً يكون زينةً في نفسه ، أي : مزخرفاً ومزيناً بحيث يستدعي أنظار الرجال ، لعموم قول الله تعالى : ( وَلا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ ) النور/31 . فإنه عمومه يشمل الثياب الظاهرة إذا كانت مزينةة. وروى أبو داود (565) عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : ( لا تَمْنَعُوا إِمَاءَ اللَّهِ مَسَاجِدَ اللَّهِ ، وَلَكِنْ لِيَخْرُجْنَ وَهُنَّ تَفِلاتٌ ) . صححه الألباني في إرواء الغليل (515) .
قال في عون المعبود :
( وَهُنَّ تَفِلات ) أَيْ غَيْر مُتَطَيِّبَات . . . وَإِنَّمَا أُمِرْنَ بِذَلِكَ وَنُهِينَ عَنْ التَّطَيُّب لِئَلا يُحَرِّكْنَ الرِّجَال بِطِيبِهِنَّ ، وَيَلْحَق بِالطِّيبِ مَا فِي مَعْنَاهُ مِنْ الْمُحَرِّكَات لِدَاعِي الشَّهْوَة ، كَحُسْنِ الْمَلْبَس ، وَالتَّحَلِّي الَّذِي يَظْهَر أَثَره وَالزِّينَة الْفَاخِرَة اهـ .
فالواجب على المرأة إذا ظهرت أمام الرجال الأجانب أن تبتعد عن الثياب المنقوشة المزخرفة التي تجذب أنظار الرجال إليها .
جاء في فتاوى الجنة الدائمة (17/100) :
لا يجوز للمرأة أن تخرج بثوب مزخرف يلفت الأنظار ، لأن هذا مما يغري بها الرجال ، ويفتنهم عن دينهم ، وقد يعرضها لانتهاك حرمتها اهـ .
وجاء فيها أيضاً (17/108) :
لباس المرأة المسلمة ليس خاصاً باللون الأسود ، ويجوز لها أن تلبس أي لون من الثياب إذا كان ساتراً لعورتها ، وليس فيه تشبه بالرجال ، وليس ضيقاً يحدد أعضاءها ، ولا شفافا يشف عما وراءه ، ولا مثيراً للفتنة اهـ .
وجاء فيها أيضاً (17/109) :
لبس السواد للنساء ليس بمتعين ، فلهن لبس ألوان أخرى مما تختص به النساء ، لا تلفت النظر ، ولا تثير فتنة اهـ .
وقد اختارت كثير من النساء لبس السواد لا لكونه واجباً ، وإنما لكونه أبعد عن الزينة ، وقد ورد ما يدل على أن نساء الصحابة كن يلبسن السواد ، روى أبو داود (4101) عَنْ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ قَالَتْ : لَمَّا نَزَلَتْ يُدْنِينَ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِنْ جَلابِيبِهِنَّ خَرَجَ نِسَاءُ الأَنْصَارِ كَأَنَّ عَلَى رُءُوسِهِنَّ الْغِرْبَانَ مِنْ الأَكْسِيَةِ . صححه الألباني في صحيح أبي داود .
وقالت اللجنة الدائمة (17/110) : وهو يوحي بأن ذلك اللباس أسود اللون اهـ .
والله أعلم .
https://islamqa.info/ar/39570

*

----------

